# #c*cksnotgl*cks - student protest at Texas university



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

I like this protest. It is so typically undergraduate.



> Thousands of students pledge to use sex toys in protest campaign against gun law at Texas university
> 
> Full story here: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-10-...to-protest-against-guns-at-university/6853574



I'm off to Twitter to look at the comments now.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 14, 2015)

My, my, I wonder how prevalent those toys might be these days.  Never seen or mentioned in my day...


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

They've got until August next year to buy one on the internet.
Should be do-able.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Buy what?  Doable?  I wouldn't know being just an innocent as you know...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

Read about this.  How weird that guns are fine but harmless rubber penises are not!  Saw a photo of a woman open carrying her dildo. 

Ralphy, don't play innocent.  These have been available for very long time.  Or so I've heard.  :bigwink:


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

I'd much rather see someone carrying a rubber penis than a penis substitute..  ie.. gun.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2015)

Hahahahahahahaha. Different kinds of penile substitutes? At least the rubber ones aren't lethal. Good for the students!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 14, 2015)

Such a mature way to protest, I'm glad people like that are not carrying guns until they grow up.  Penis substitute...another 'mature' stereotype, offensive and untrue.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

I dunno...  I think it's kind of a cool protest..   carrying a rubber penis makes just about as much sense as  carrying a glock with a 50 round clip..


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

I appears the university does not care and they seem to have said the children would not harm anyone with their 'freedom of speech' protest.    Sort of a useless protest to begin with.   It seems the gun carry law has gone its course through the legislation and courts.    To me it does show a twisted idea about sex for these persons.   Artificial sex is good?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

As usual... you are missing the point  (no pun intended)


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 14, 2015)

Good for them.  It's a stupid, stupid, law.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 14, 2015)

Why don't they show them the real one.  The boys that is, unless...


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> As usual... you are missing the point  (no pun intended)



There is no point in what they are proposing.    Just an opportunity to do something stupid in protest to something already a law.   They have a lot of growing up to do.   Don't like the gun law, then make real steps to get it changed.   This will do nothing but make them a laughing stock.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

BobF said:


> There is no point in what they are proposing.    Just an opportunity to do something stupid in protest to something already a law.   They have a lot of growing up to do.   Don't like the gun law, then make real steps to get it changed.   This will do nothing but make them a laughing stock.



And that's the beauty of AMERICA and our Constitution..  People have the right to peacefully protest and the right to freedom of speech..  YOU don't get to decide what is stupid or what isn't.   We would LOVE to get the law changed... and will keep trying by voting for people to legislate it..  Isn't this a wonderful country?


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

It has been for over 200 years but with today's push to socialism and ultimately to communism, it points to the end off freedom and friendly governments in the US.

Here come poverty for all, just as it has happened in Europe and is now happening in the South American countries today.   Which is why I suggested for folks to look at South America and see what is happening down there.   See what has happened to their countries when they insisted on printing money rather that controlling their economy wisely.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

I just laughed my chipmunk off with this one, I think it's absolutely wonderful! Hey one of the slogans of the 60's being recycled " Make Love, Not War". I'd rather my fellow student have a rabbit habit than a pistol any day. For those scratching their heads...a rabbit will make you so much happier than any handgun ever created.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

Hmm...everybody is poor in Europe?  Really?  Uh huh.


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hmm...everybody is poor in Europe?  Really?  Uh huh.



I am speaking of the general ways of people living in Europe.   How big are the properties in Europe compared to US, Canada, and Australia.   How big are the homes in Europe compared to Canada, Us, Australia.   They are not near as large, about half is reported.   For pocket change, I have no clue but I am sure there are the ultra wealthy and the poor, just as in the US these days.   For the US a simple correction of our taxes would definitely end this difference and we do not need to destroy our Constitution to get that done.


----------



## Moonflight (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I'd much rather see someone carrying a rubber penis than a penis substitute..  ie.. gun.





fureverywhere said:


> I just laughed my chipmunk off with this one, I think it's absolutely wonderful! Hey one of the slogans of the 60's being recycled " Make Love, Not War". I'd rather my fellow student have a rabbit habit than a pistol any day. For those scratching their heads...a rabbit will make you so much happier than any handgun ever created.




Didn't John Lennon say "A Penis is a warm gun"


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

BobF said:


> I am speaking of the general ways of people living in Europe.   How big are the properties in Europe compared to US, Canada, and Australia.   How big are the homes in Europe compared to Canada, Us, Australia.   They are not near as large, about half is reported.   For pocket change, I have no clue but I am sure there are the ultra wealthy and the poor, just as in the US these days.   For the US a simple correction of our taxes would definitely end this difference and we do not need to destroy our Constitution to get that done.



Love how you throw out 'facts' with no sources.  I live in Europe and my house is not small.  My lot is 1/2 acre.  Many of my neighbours houses are huge Victorian ones, also with big lots.  But it's pointless to argue with you.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 14, 2015)

Love how you throw out 'facts' with no sources.  I live in Europe and my house is not small.  My lot is 1/2 acre.  Many of my neighbours houses are huge Victorian ones, also with big lots.  But it's pointless to argue with you.

Okay pull out your vibrators and didoes and battle it out


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Love how you throw out 'facts' with no sources.  I live in Europe and my house is not small.  My lot is 1/2 acre.  Many of my neighbours houses are huge Victorian ones, also with big lots.  But it's pointless to argue with you.
> 
> Okay pull out your vibrators and didoes and battle it out



Ha!  Fight with Bob?  Can I bring some of my liberal friends?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ha!  Fight with Bob?  Can I bring some of my liberal friends?



Call me if you need me...


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Call me if you need me...



Gotcha.  Jim too?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Gotcha.  Jim too?



That would be up to him.... but I think you can handle it..


----------



## Rocky (Oct 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Call me if you need me...



_Me, too ......_


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Love how you throw out 'facts' with no sources.  I live in Europe and my house is not small.  My lot is 1/2 acre.  Many of my neighbours houses are huge Victorian ones, also with big lots.  But it's pointless to argue with you.



You are a very fortunate person to live that way.   You really must read the stats by country and see just how different things are.    Have you really looked at how the masses live, not only in Europe but in some places in the  US as well.   Row buildings filled with small apartments.    Little look alike homes half the size of US homes.  No lots around them but maybe a path way between the two houses.  Look into some of the products on the forums that do advertize costs and sizes from many countries.   The differences are there.   Just impossible to convince someone who seems to be doing OK and won't look to other than personal feelings being the standard.   And yes I do have proofs.   The post I was referring to is lost so look for these below.

Use 'cost of living around the world' in the search box and take a look at what all comes up.

Use 'cost of housing around the world' and see what all comes up.

Some of the charts and such will not be real easy to figure out, so then go to another one.   Read some personal write ins also.   Some of those write in's really tell things different from what is given.    You may be a traveler but that is not enough to learn what is really happening in this world of ours.

What $300,000 buys you around the world does not do well where I live as the homes are much cheaper than that for the average home.   I have 1500 sq ft, 3 br, 2 bath, full kitchen, 2 car garage and about 10' between the houses and about 15' to the back wall.   The front is mostly a concrete driveway to a side entrance garage.   We paid about $107,000 3 years ago.    We live south of Phoenix area by about 40 miles.    Today the newer home in Phoenix are running around $200,000 to $250,000.   Yes we do have those pricier areas where most workers can not afford to go.   They can not get the loans to buy them.    

Open your eyes to what is happening around this world.   Not all folks have money to travel with.    Be fortunate for your fortunes.


----------



## mitchezz (Oct 14, 2015)

I have thought of a few naughty one liners for this thread but I would be banned for a long, long time.

Is that a pistol in your pocket?...


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

I just found something that may not be the same I had read before but it does compare the US and Australia as having the largest houses.

http://www.demographia.com/db-hsize.pdf

AUSTRALIA & USA HAVE LARGEST HOUSES 


According to national reporting agencies, the average new house constructed in Australia or the 

United States is approximately 2,200 square feet (over 200 square meters), including both detached houses and multiple units. New house sizes are nearly as large in New Zealand (1,900 square feet or 175 square meters), while new detached houses average 1,900 square feet (175 square meters) in Canada.

1
 However, new average house sizes are less than one-half that size in United Kingdom, (815 square feet or 76 square meters). This is only 15 percent larger than the hundreds of thousands of standardized flats built in tower blocks before 1990 by the East German government (700 square feet or 65 square meters).

2
 Irish new house sizes are, like their UK counterparts, also comparatively small, at 945 square feet (88 square meters). Moreover, new UK houses are the smallest in the former EU-15, while new Irish houses rank ninth out of 15 (Figure 1).

3
New house sizes have dropped more than 30 percent in the United Kingdom since 1920.

4
 Ireland’s smallish houses are built at the same time that the nation emerges as the most affluent in the European Union excepting Luxembourg. At the same time, houses in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United States have continued to in crease in size. Meanwhile, over the last 20 years, the average new detached house in Australia and New Zealand has increased by an amount to the average total size of a house in United Kingdom.
.......................................................
And more if you link to the article.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2015)

Where I live, it costs $350,OOO for a reasonable house.This is an expensive area because retirees flock to southern Vancouver Island for the temperate climate. In the city the price would almost double. But hey, you can grow palm trees in Victoria!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

Here... the price of a house near the City would be triple or quadruple that of an identical house in western Illinois..

ps... when you are from Chicago.. THE CITY... means the Chicago.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 14, 2015)

Australian houses are becoming oversized. The size of the building blocks is shrinking. Outdoor living space is being swapped for indoor living space. Children are becoming hothouse specimens, sitting around more and running, jumping and climbing a lot less.


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Where I live, it costs $350,OOO for a reasonable house.This is an expensive area because retirees flock to southern Vancouver Island for the temperate climate. In the city the price would almost double. But hey, you can grow palm trees in Victoria!



That says your retirees are then quite well to do to be able to pay that much and afford the taxes each year as well.   We only spent 4 days on Vancouver Island.   Saw some pretty sights, did the quarry gardens, did the big hotel near the government buildings for look see, did some of the museums, drove around a lot, mostly all well kept.    I think we came across to Nanaimo from Vancouver but left Victoria to the states.

I really liked that area but can not afford such prices.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2015)

Sounds like you had fun Bob. They have fixed up the Empress Hotel even further.  House prices in Vancouver are crazy. Most expensive in all of Canada. Close to a million dollars for anything liveable.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

So, according to Bob the size of your house determines whether you are in poverty?  
How about the small flats in the centre of London or Paris which cost millions? The owners certainly aren't poor but the home is small. Are you comparing these to those ugly, characterless McMansion in the US?

I don't know a lot about house sizes outside the UK but do have a friend who lives in a medieval village in France. Their home is not huge but still quite big. Built in the 15th century. They are middle class.

Nobody in the UK whether rich or poor, big house or small has to fork out a penny for health care.  We have that 'evil' socialist NHS.  

Europe has many countries, and no two are identical.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Annie, interestingly enough, many of the new houses on southern Vancouver Island are smaller. Energy efficient, much less carbon footprint. It would seem the huge house movement is on it's way out. Also, many people opt for rural property instead of a large house. We love trees and gardens.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, interestingly enough, many of the new houses on southern Vancouver Island are smaller. Energy efficient, much less carbon footprint. It would seem the huge house movement is on it's way out. Also, many people opt for rural property instead of a large house. We love trees and gardens.



Yes and we know the carbon footprint in the US is far bigger than any country. Although China might be fighting for number 1?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

Our house has been made very energy efficient even though it is 88 years old. No idea of the square footage.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

At least the US and China seem to becoming committed to doing something about it, our beloved leader is not. Oooh, I can hardly wait until election day on Monday. My kids have already voted in advance polls, they have been busy on Facebook exhorting the Millenials to vote. Simply put, if the cell phone generation votes, Harper and the conservatives will fall.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

In a damp climate, it makes sense to insulate thoroughly. I had the whole area around my patio door redone, because I could feel the cold air coming through.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

There definitely is a trend now for smaller houses... and it's not because of poverty.. as you said it's to create a smaller footprint.  In fact there even is a "Tiny house" TV show showing how people are building very small and portable dwellings..  

However, even before that, not everyone equates smaller housing with being poor.   I have always lived in a very small home.   I live in a typical Chicago bungalow with 3 bedrooms, originally one bath, but we added another, and a kitchen and livingroom..  I have a full basement.    The upstairs living area is only about 900 square feet...  My city lot is only 30' BY  125"..     Would you say I was poor Bob?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> At least the US and China seem to becoming committed to doing something about it, our beloved leader is not. Oooh, I can hardly wait until election day on Monday. My kids have already voted in advance polls, they have been busy on Facebook exhorting the Millenials to vote. Simply put, if the cell phone generation votes, Harper and the conservatives will fall.



I have very little good to say about our conservative PM, but I will say they are pretty good about trying to get the carbon footprint down.  When we got our new heating system we got an interest free loan though the government, and also a grant which anyone is eligible for.  We also get paid quarterly for having this system and passing the test for energy efficient home.  Although I fudged on the percentage of the time I use my dryer instead of air drying them like most people.  We pay very little for heating or electricity.


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> So, according to Bob the size of your house determines whether you are in poverty?
> How about the small flats in the centre of London or Paris which cost millions? The owners certainly aren't poor but the home is small. Are you comparing these to those ugly, characterless McMansion in the US?
> 
> I don't know a lot about house sizes outside the UK but do have a friend who lives in a medieval village in France. Their home is not huge but still quite big. Built in the 15th century. They are middle class.
> ...



 Absolutely shows you failed to use the proofs I posted to satisfy your mind.   Try this link to see about how the cost of living in different places is higher.   Some so much higher than in the US that only the well to do can afford to live there.   The lower income levels and poor just have to make do with what is left over.   You accuse me of no proofs, I offer proofs, but you don't appear to have used them.

Here is one that show prices around the world.

http://www.numbeo.com/property-investment/
Here is another that shows the ratios of higher cost in various places.

http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/11/global-house-prices

There are more proofs of what I have posted.    Half size houses and double, triple, or more, in relative cost to the consumers.   A big rip off of those wishing to have a nice home, with bath rooms, kitchens, space for bedrooms and children.    You can see the difference in these homes, compared to other countries on TV shows.   Those small homes will do well with those of low income and no possessions.   I call them to be poor people compared to our current standards in the US.   Maybe that is why the US, Australia, Canada have become such nice targets for those that want to leave Europe or Africa or Russia or where ever.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Ooh Annie, I wish we had those incentives here. It would make a huge difference.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ooh Annie, I wish we had those incentives here. It would make a huge difference.



It was really a good deal!


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

How did we go from rubber *icks to housing?????  :dunno:


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 15, 2015)

I was wondering that myself, QS.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2015)

Ummm. Perhaps because we have such massive intellects that our conversations morph exponentially? That must be it!


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hmm...everybody is poor in Europe?  Really?  Uh huh.



This is one reason we ended up with housing.   Just one, and since it has been ignored whenever I post proofs as asked.   Some obviously don't really don't want to know about the failing and poor countries around the world.   Makes much more sense that the protest planned.   

Take a look at what I have posted to look at.   Some really bad situations around this world.   I don't know how some can say they are not poor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 15, 2015)

Sometimes it's just good to lighten-up...... ya know Bob?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Where I live, it costs $350,OOO for a reasonable house.This is an expensive area because retirees flock to southern Vancouver Island for the temperate climate. In the city the price would almost double. But hey, you can grow palm trees in Victoria!



_I was at the Butchart Gardens in 1950.  Yes, I am THAT old!  For my 80th birthday, I intend to get back there, as well as to the Empress for High Tea.  Not an inexpensive birthday celebration, but certainly well worth it!  I do pricey things in 5-yr intervals.  

My Uncle was an immigration/customs inspector in Seattle/Port Angeles for many years.  The last time I saw both of them was in 1950.  He had some very interesting tales to tell! ...... not so much immigration, more the customs angle.

At any rate, I am looking forward to this trip.  Definitely!

As far as home prices are concerned ...... the average price in Austin, TX these days is $280,000.  The newly built houses across the street from me are running $700,000 to 1 million.  Where do these buyers come from? ...... California techies or New York techies._


----------



## BobF (Oct 15, 2015)

And that is about the only places in the US where those folks would come from.   Most of the rest of the US is still in the $250,000 or less areas.   Much more likely to be in the $150 area.

Try this link and see how the states and cities are doing.

http://www.numbeo.com/property-investment/


----------

